# BoostedASS2 Governor



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

If your not already using this gov then check it out. I did not develop this. All credit goes to BMc08GT & TeamJBK. You can download the file here.

http://goo.im/devs/BMc08GT/TeamJBK/boostedASS2/boostedASS2_BIONIC.zip

To install you must be rooted and have init.d support. If you don't have init.d, this file will give you the capability. Flash this file in CWM recovery for init.d support first. Then continue to step one. If you are rooted but on a stock rom then you probably don't have init.d.

http://db.tt/7yvcfobp

EDIT: NOTICE...Use Frankie's new init.d(99cpu). It has PROPER scripting!!!
Download here.
http://db.tt/wuvl18MT
Discard the 99cpu from the original bionic.zip.

1. Extract the zip with root explorer.
2. Copy "cpufreq_boostedASS2.ko" to system/lib/modules.
3. Copy "symsearch.ko" to system/lib/modules.
4. Copy "99cpu" to system/etc/init.d(use Frankie's "99cpu" init.d)
5. Reboot and your done. Select the governor.

Skip step 3. If you are already using tekahuna's Opptimizer overclock as symsearch.ko is already included.


----------



## kipland007 (Sep 29, 2011)

I assume this helps battery life... Anyone have any experience using it?


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes battery life seems considerably better.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kipland007 (Sep 29, 2011)

When you say "if you can't flash" I assume means some sort of failure. Which is what I had when I tried to flash this. I'll probably try the manual method soon tho.


----------



## kipland007 (Sep 29, 2011)

And what do you mean by "select the governor"? I copied the files and rebooted but don't see any options... Sorry I am totally new to this so thanks for bearing with me...


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

kipland007 said:


> And what do you mean by "select the governor"? I copied the files and rebooted but don't see any options... Sorry I am totally new to this so thanks for bearing with me...


Yes I tried to flash and couldn't either I will change the op.
Select the governor... use your favorite cpu control app such as setcpu or android overclock. Any basic overclocking app on the marked will allow you to switch between your available governors. BoostedASS2 will now be in the list of available governors.


----------



## kipland007 (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh ok thanks. Downloaded android overclock and will test it out!!!


----------



## hunterwrot (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't have system/etc/init.d
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Edit


----------



## hunterwrot (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I installed it via clockwork but still no init.d

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hunterwrot (Sep 25, 2011)

I figured it out. I am stock rooted so I had to google it and use a different file.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

hunterwrot said:


> I figured it out. I am stock rooted so I had to google it and use a different file.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


What file did you use? I thought for sure the one I had would work. Do you have a link?


----------



## Ax562 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey razz, have you noticed performance increase in any way? Were you able to get higher frequencies in any of your tables? Is this really worth the trouble? You and I were one of the originals working with teka as ginnie pigs on the original oc thread. Thanks!


----------



## hunterwrot (Sep 25, 2011)

Working on finding it again.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hunterwrot (Sep 25, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1294009

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bgs_piece (Jun 27, 2011)

If I already have a file in system/etc/init.d named "99cwr" will this create issues? I'm not sure if you are allowed 2 files with the same number before???


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

bgs_piece said:


> If I already have a file in system/etc/init.d named "99cwr" will this create issues? I'm not sure if you are allowed 2 files with the same number before???


I think you will be fine.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ax562 said:


> Hey razz, have you noticed performance increase in any way? Were you able to get higher frequencies in any of your tables? Is this really worth the trouble? You and I were one of the originals working with teka as ginnie pigs on the original oc thread. Thanks!


I think the main purpose of this gov is based more on battery savings than performance. When you phone sleeps it parks the freq at 200. I have been briefly playing with the gov adjustments and to be honest, I'm not sure they are even taking. It definitely doesn't care for 2nd core activation. It creates lag until the cpu ramps up which is weird. I will be trying to push a higher OC but I doubt I will see anything higher than normal. I usually can OC at 1.24 without any issues. With this gov and with 2nd core active at 1.24 it was kicking me out of my browser. Again, it just don't like the dual core. Without messing with the 2nd core everything is fine. I will try going higher using the standard settings. You find anything interesting??


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Set cpu doesn't reflect actual minimum voltage. I installed it and selected the governor and applied it ib set cpu.. should it be ondemand or the default. Is there a release thread for this anywhere?


----------



## andreiantal (Jul 25, 2011)

I tried this in cm9 but it doesn't work. Is this working on stock only?


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Really couldn't say for sure.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andreiantal (Jul 25, 2011)

I put the files in the right places but when I run this in the terminal window: insmod /system/lib/modules/cpufreq_boostedASS2.ko I get no such file or directory!

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

andreiantal said:


> I put the files in the right places but when I run this in the terminal window: insmod /system/lib/modules/cpufreq_boostedASS2.ko I get no such file or directory!
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Does it say file all ready exists after that?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

I found out how to get it to work after doing insmod in terminal. I did this and then rebooted, but my overclock settings reverted to stock. I ran the script again and my OC settings came back. Can you not use this governor WITH overclock settings?


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Frankie said:


> I found out how to get it to work after doing insmod in terminal. I did this and then rebooted, but my overclock settings reverted to stock. I ran the script again and my OC settings came back. Can you not use this governor WITH overclock settings?


Yes. I have both on init.d..when I boot, both are ready to go.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

Why doesn't it insmod boostedASS2.ko with the init.d? I have to manually add this line to my overclock script which is set to run at boot with RomToolbox.

insmod system/lib/modules/cpufreq_boostedASS2.ko.

Why doesn't the init.d file do this? Just confused on what the init.d file is exactly.

Do I need to change the governor every time I boot up the phone to "BoostedAssv2"? It never saves it.

Also, would you mind sending me your init.d script for the overclock? Want to compare mine to yours if you don't mind. Want to make absolutely sure I am doing it right before I set it as init.d. I currently have it to run at boot with RomToolbox so it won't do any harm if it doesn't work.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

I found something out from the init.d script. It has this line:

echo boostedASSv2 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/scaling_governor

I don't have scaling_governor located in the cpu0 folder. There is one more to navigate. Mine looks like this

echo boostedASSv2 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/*cpufreq/*scaling_governor

Once I changed that I was able to get it to set as boot using RomToolbox. Just a heads up in case anyone else has this issue. I am using AOKP Axiom ICS.

*For some reason nothing happens with init.d script. I put the SAME script in the init.d folder as I use for RomToolbox and changed the permissions to match the rest of the init.d files. It won't do anything at boot though. My overclock settings will remain the same. Any idea why this is? The only way to get all my OC settings/gov to run at boot is by doing it through Rom Toolbox or Script Manager, but that more of enabling it at start-up then at boot time.*


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Frankie said:


> I found something out from the init.d script. It has this line:
> 
> echo boostedASSv2 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/scaling_governor
> 
> ...


I'm on stock rooted and used the initial script in the op. I didn't have any problems with init and was able to select the gov in setcpu. I could even find the gov settings to tweak on if I wanted. However...you are absolutely correct. I'm glad you noticed that because I would imagine I was not getting the full effect of the governor. Thanks.... op will be changed!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Op changed! New init.d with Frankie's proper scripting.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

razz1 said:


> I'm on stock rooted and used the initial script in the op. I didn't have any problems with init and was able to select the gov in setcpu. I could even find the gov settings to tweak on if I wanted. However...you are absolutely correct. I'm glad you noticed that because I would imagine I was not getting the full effect of the governor. Thanks.... op will be changed!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


The original script worked in that I was able to change my governor to BoostedAssv2. I was only able to change it because of the following line:

insmod system/lib/modules/cpufreq_boostedASS2.ko

The init.d script was trying to set BoostedAssv2 as the governor at boot so you would NOT have to go in and change it. It would be set to BoostedAss at boot. It just would NOT set it at boot because on my rom I had an extra folder to navigate. I'm not sure if this extra folder is only because I am on Axiom AOKP ICS rom. Stock may not need to additional folder. Not sure.

Glad I was able to help out though!


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone notice that this governor can cause games like GTA3 to be sluggish? The GPU testing in apps like Antutu were chugging (particular the one with the knights swinging the swords). I was getting a FPS rating of roughly 25-30 on boostedAss governor.

I rebooted and kept the governor to moto_hotplug and all these issues went away. GTA3 was back to being speedy and responsive and no slowdown in the GPU testing in Antutu. I am now back to getting 45-55 FPS on the GPU test of knights with the sword.

Maybe they are chugging on purpose in order to save battery? No idea.

Might stick with moto_hotplug for now. Doesn't seem to be too good for gaming and heavy GPU use. I don't really do much gaming on the phone though so its not a huge deal if battery savings are much better on BoostedAssv2 governor. I will have to experiment some more.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Stock is cpufreq also so I guess ics+stock are the same.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

